# How do we get access to using all Diamond properties



## Tdickin (May 24, 2020)

We bought a 3 brd in Grand Beach Orlando on resale.  We are not allowed access to others.  How do we upgrade to be able to book other Diamond properties?  We love this property but would like to explore others within the system.


----------



## cindyc (May 24, 2020)

You need to join their internal exchange program, Destination Exchange.  You can find documentation and browse inventory on the owner pages.


----------



## geist1223 (May 24, 2020)

I have not checked whether or not DesExc is limited to places DRI has weeks they own or Owners have traded through the Program. Another way is to buy a large number of Points from DRI.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> I have not checked whether or not DesExc is limited to places DRI has weeks they own or Owners have traded through the Program. Another way is to buy a large number of Points from DRI.


The roster of resorts in DX is rather large.  What is unknown is how much inventory is actually available in those locations.  

As I posted in the thread below, in reviewing the program rules and information recently, it appeared to me that DX was going to be a platform for making Embarc inventory available to Club members, as well as the reverse (Embarc members to access DRI inventory).










						Looks like I'm going to learn about DX (Destination Exchange)
					

We have a 10k points reservation at Point at Poipu the first week of August that we expect will be cancelled due to Hawaii out-of-state quarantine rules.  We'll get all of the 10k points back, but under our current circumstances we can only save about 900 points into 2021.  So we will be in a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## pedro47 (May 25, 2020)

This is a piggy back post question from another thread.

I thought you save 100% of your Club Points before June 30. Have that changed ?


----------



## geist1223 (May 25, 2020)

If you want to keep them in your normal DRI Account then yes June 30 is the deadline to be able to save all your Points. You can still use them in the current year. They only draw back the number needed for the Reservation.


----------

